# Question for artists who sell oil painting



## ken chase (Jul 20, 2021)

Do you wait the requisite six months to a year to varnish your paintings before offering them for sale? In either a gallery or on website.
my first post. Look forward to the board. Thanks


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

ken chase said:


> Do you wait the requisite six months to a year to varnish your paintings before offering them for sale? In either a gallery or on website.
> my first post. Look forward to the board. Thanks


Some are available for purchase before completion. All all are available after completion. Varnish is only applied after the oil is sufficiently cured. Sales are not dependent upon varnish application. Hope this is helpful .


----------

